
NetLogo – a multi-agent programmable modeling environment - app4soft
https://ccl.northwestern.edu/netlogo/
======
ksaj
Here are a couple of courses on using NetLogo from the Santa Fe Institute.

[https://www.santafe.edu/engage/learn/courses/fundamentals-
ne...](https://www.santafe.edu/engage/learn/courses/fundamentals-netlogo)
[https://www.santafe.edu/engage/learn/courses/introduction-
ag...](https://www.santafe.edu/engage/learn/courses/introduction-agent-based-
modeling)

When you log in, you can take those courses for free since they have elapsed.
I've taken a few of their courses over the past few years. they are top notch.

NetLogo is quite useful for modeling coronavirus and other epi/pandemics. It's
far more than the Logo you might have learned in Jr. High.

------
app4soft
Latest release binaries could be found here.[0]

It came with many standard models[1], but there are many community created
models[2], for example here are models related to CoVID-19[3].

[0]
[https://ccl.northwestern.edu/netlogo/6.1.1/](https://ccl.northwestern.edu/netlogo/6.1.1/)

[1]
[http://ccl.northwestern.edu/netlogo/models/index.cgi](http://ccl.northwestern.edu/netlogo/models/index.cgi)

[2]
[http://ccl.northwestern.edu/netlogo/models/community/index.c...](http://ccl.northwestern.edu/netlogo/models/community/index.cgi)

[3]
[http://modelingcommons.org/tags/one_tag/2128](http://modelingcommons.org/tags/one_tag/2128)

